# Help configuring Emu1212m sound card



## jayl (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi. I am trying to configure an Emu1212m sound card using the emu10k1 driver as outlined in the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html

Issue is, there are also 2 other sound cards on my system. An onboard Intel High Def card (disabled in BIOS), and a High Def card on my ATI Graphics Card. 
When I use 
	
	



```
snd_emu10k1_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf 
[cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] returns 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
```
 If I use 
	
	



```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf 
the ATI High Def card is used:
[cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd] 
	
	



```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm1: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
```
[cmd=]pciconf-lv[/cmd]
gives

```
hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0xaa38174b chip=0xaa381002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none1@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x040100 card=0x40011102 chip=0x00041102 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Audigy Audio Processor (Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM))'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
fwohci0@pci0:5:0:2:     class=0x0c0010 card=0x00101102 chip=0x40011102 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Audigy IEEE1394a Firewire Controller (EMU10K1)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
```
Can you help please. Running FreeBSD 8.0 Release amd64.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zare (Feb 18, 2010)

Using OSS from ports will get you to the point where the system recognizes your sound card. However, you won't have sound. E-MUs need additional firmware code which isn't used in OSS.

ALSA supports E-MU cards, and i've thought about porting firmware injector into FreeBSD's snd_emu10k1. However, we don't have any usable sequencers and/or professional software available, all of so called "portable" Linux programs really depend on ALSA, and their routing depends on JACK which can't run smoothly under FreeBSD's normal user regime (lack of non-root RT privileges), and on and on...i dropped the idea.

I've hooked my onboard sound card to second channel on my PA. When i'm on FreeBSD, i just flip a switch and i have sound. Basically, even if our OS supported our card, you wouldn't notice any difference in capabilities.


----------

